# Roamio standard (temporary) loss of WiFi connection--a not important happenstance?



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Last evening, after watching a TiVo-recorded show on my 2-1/2-month-old TiVo Roamio standard, I went to delete the show and was surprised to see the message on the menu: WiFi connectivity has been lost--some TiVo features may not be available until WiFi connectivity is established again. Then, when I tried to delete the show, it wouldn't delete. 

I checked my home network and Internet connection and it all was fine and running. Not knowing what else to do, I shut down/restarted the Roamio under the set's Help menu option. A few minutes later, I was up and running again, no issue, WiFi connection re-established, and delete capability restored. 

A couple of questions. 

1. As I said, a new TiVo Roamio (with a 90-day parts/labor warranty ending this month)--anything to be concerned about? Or is a connection loss and restart for something like this just a routine thing? I don't think that I've ever seen a WiFi connection loss with my many-years-old S2 TiVo set with wireless connection (or, it was so long ago that I don't remember it).

2. Isn't it odd that the Roamio wouldn't delete a show (recorded from OTA--a regular half-hour recording from network television) because of the absence of a WiFi connection? I also had tried to delete another show at the time (also a TiVo-recorded, OTA, network television show) with the same non-result.

Thanks--


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I would rather not comment on the Roamio WiFi issue since I stopped using it. I would suggest one thing. Tonight, or some night, after 8pm local, run the Ookla speed test from www.speedtest.net and check the numbers. As more and more devices are using WiFi, including printers and phones, things are getting questionable during peak hours. But, I could be wrong and this was just a minor issue with TiVo or your ISP and may never happen again.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Presumably, then, people are not seeing this as a Roamio set defect issue, but as a this-just-happens-every-now-and-again thing . . . ?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Like I said, only thing we have in common is the basic Roamio. But it's hard to say what the problem was, since it could have just been a temporary loss of TiVo's servers. That would explain why everything except the TiVo was ok. I have seen the message, and one time is was due to the TiVo server being down, but other times I can blame it on something caused by my ISP or cosmic rays or .... and it never caused me to worry. Now, if your streaming of Amazon or Netflix was always failing there would be a reason to spend more time on network issues. I check my download status every morning, but that's just me.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks--I tend to think of things like this as a cosmic ray sorta thing, absent it occurring repeatedly. But I thought to check in with the experts here.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I surely don't feel like anything close to "expert". After a while experience does help, as does an understanding of fundamentals. I just try to help when I can. Good Luck.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> I surely don't feel like anything close to "expert". After a while experience does help, as does an understanding of fundamentals. I just try to help when I can. Good Luck.


Thanks--the opinions and experiences of other users indeed can be helpful.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Same thing happened yesterday on the Roamio at my lake house that my mom uses. She called and said a message came up that it lost wifi connectivity and some Tivo features would be unavailable until reestablished. She isn't able to delete anything. I'm going out with a network switch and take it off wifi tomorrow.


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

My base Roamio's wifi ability was just inexcusably awful when I used it. It would lose connection and be the only device in the house struggling while being right next to others that were fine. Eventually I rearranged my entire set up so my router could be near it and ran a wire. At least that has worked.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks--the impression I have is, the Roamio indeed wants more coddling for a network WiFi signal, even with an N router 30' away, with open spaces. Unfortunately, it only can get what the house's wiring allows (and which should be more than sufficient--I mean, 30' with an N router, which the tablet has no issue with, 5' further).


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

added a switch to the tv cabinet and connected Roamio and WDTV box to switch, Roamio immediately had connection again and normal functions without having to reboot.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Great to hear it worked. Now, showing my brain's refusal to focus on network-related computer issues: "switch" = ? A WiFi extender, an Ethernet connection, ? Thanks, for something this basic.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Great to hear it worked. Now, showing my brain's refusal to focus on network-related computer issues: "switch" = ? A WiFi extender, an Ethernet connection, ? Thanks, for something this basic.


Most routers come with a four port switch build-in. A switch is a way to interconnect multiple 802.11 devices, with today's "smart switches" needing little or no configuration. However, there may be a wiring issue if you want to connect an additional switch. These days a newer switch can figure out if it's connected to another switch/router or a device (PC, TiVo, printer, etc.). A WiFi extender, like I use, is a device with CAT5 wired input and 802.11 rf output at a decent signal level. They may have a large antenna or two. Ethernet is just the set of standards that lets all these things work together. There used to be TCP/IP, but that has been shortened to just IP. The 802.11 is the ANSI spec for all this and has been modified over time as things got faster. The last letter, g, n, a, ac is better speed.

If you want to wire everything together you would use CAT5 or CAT6 cables to a switch. Some equipment may have a built-in WiFi (rf) ability. 90% of the world today uses 802.11n and 100Mbps CAT5. Newer stuff is 802.11ac and CAT6 1Gbps. TiVo, as you may have guessed, isn't on the cutting edge. The WiFi world (spectrum) is getting crowded with printers and telephones. These can cause interference. The higher frequency (newer) WiFi has less interference but less range for the same power. More power means more $$$. Hope this helps.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> Great to hear it worked. Now, showing my brain's refusal to focus on network-related computer issues: "switch" = ? A WiFi extender, an Ethernet connection, ? Thanks, for something this basic.


Cat 5 Ethernet Cable from 4 port DSL Modem/Router to an old 5 port 10/100 network switch, then cat 5 ethernet cables from the 5 port switch to the Roamio and WDTV box, leaving me 2 more ports to use on the switch should I ever need them at that tv location.

I think that was an old DLink I took out there but it is similar to this one on amazon

http://www.amazon.com/D-Link-Unmana...428290256&sr=8-6&keywords=dlink+5+port+switch


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks, what I had assumed, that your solution was through a wired connection. Definitely a nice way to go, if my house supported it more fully--pretty much WiFi here (absent investing in an electrician's child's college education  ).

And thanks for the switch education above as well.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

And so, to report back on the seeming cause of the situation here, and to tie the thread up:

After the situation here (loss of WiFi network connection by the Roamio, fixed by a TiVo restart) recurred again, but then not since (for a couple of weeks), I finally got around to calling TiVo Tech. Support, to see if this just was a glitch or possibly a hardware issue. Got a very good tech. and some good answers.

Apparently, this is a known issue that infrequently occurs between the Roamio and some network modem/routers. Some conflict/glitch between the 2 results in an authentication issue and the Roamio fails to connect to the WiFi network. A restart of the Roamio is an acceptable and easy means by which to fix the situation. 

If the situation recurs, I was told that a permanent fix can be implemented by switching the router's security away from the WPA2 security protocol (which my router was set to) to WPA or WEP. Apparently, this will avoid the authentication error.

I asked the tech. why the Roamio wouldn't let me delete programs when the network connectivity was lost, and he explained that it was a result of the programming--the 2 situations are not related, apart from there being some crossover through the programming. Hence, when the authentication error occurs and network connectivity is lost, the delete function gets tripped up.

At any rate, perhaps this will assist others. Given that I haven't had any issue for a couple of weeks, now (and then, seemingly only 2-3 times over 2 months), I'm going to leave the router security setting alone (more security is a good thing), unless this develops into an on-going issue.

Also, just to add: at times Tech. Support gets a negative rap, but the TiVo support that I received here was excellent. The tech. seemed to know exactly what the issue here was immediately upon my describing it, even though this seems to be a more esoteric issue. I was highly impressed.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Mikeguy said:


> If the situation recurs, I was told that a permanent fix can be implemented by switching the router's security away from the WPA2 security protocol (which my router was set to) to WPA or WEP.


WEP is insecure, easily broken. Don't use WEP.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Yep--and the reason I won't change my current security setting unless this issue becomes a regular one. 

I do find it odd that the TiVo sometimes can't play well with some standard, mainstay modem/routers--I thought that this is what engineering standards are for . . . .


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I missed this thread the first time around, but if it happens again... before rebooting your TiVo, just try rebooting your wireless router.

I had a netboot that would occasionally lose wireless connectivity. Rebooting just the router would solve it. Once the router came back up, all of my wireless devices reconnected, including the problem device. It can't hurt to try. A router reboots in seconds, compared to minutes for a TiVo, or my old netbook.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks, that's appreciated--will keep that in mind, if the situation recurs. For me, though, it takes my router a couple of minutes to reboot and go through its various startups, and so it may be faster to restart the TiVo--and then I don't have to get off my backside and walk over to the router.


----------

